# OKCpedia > OKC in 1969 >  OKC in 1954

## John_T

Don't know if anyone here already knows, but you can find aerials of just about the entirety of OKC as far back as 1954. Also 1964 in some parts. pretty fascinating to see the changes
http://www.historicaerials.com/

----------


## Ross MacLochness

Awesome.  I love looking at old aerials before Urban Renewal..  Check This out: https://twitter.com/Why_Do_We_Urban/...31916767985664 I saw it on twitter the other day.  A good comparison before and after i-235

----------


## TheTravellers

> Don't know if anyone here already knows, but you can find aerials of just about the entirety of OKC as far back as 1954. Also 1964 in some parts. pretty fascinating to see the changes
> http://www.historicaerials.com/


Fantastic, thank you so much for this post!  Helped me figure out what's been bugging us about the house we're in now that was built in 1950 and its weirdly shaped garage and "bonus" room!

----------


## John_T

> Fantastic, thank you so much for this post!  Helped me figure out what's been bugging us about the house we're in now that was built in 1950 and its weirdly shaped garage and "bonus" room!


Thanks! Glad I shared, I knew someone would be interested
I too lived in a house that had numerous additions over the years. It's interesting to see what it looked like originally, it was MUCH smaller when it was first built
Also interesting to see what NE OKC looked like before urban renewal and I-235 destroyed most of it (at least the parts immediately east of downtown and midtown) I bet if it were intact, it would look a lot like Mesta Park/Heritage Hills

----------

